# Theatre



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Saw Les Mis for the 6th time last week. It is still one of my all time favourite theatre productions.

Another is Oliver Twist, mostly because I was in it several times and familiarity does do it...I'm excited because our local community theatre is putting it on soon-


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I saw "Beauty and the Beast" a couple years back... great show. Go figure, it was Disney.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I also saw Les Mis 6 times! Funny, huh? It's one of my favorite soundtracks, along with Oliver.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have to tell you The two most incredible broadway shows I have seen in recent years are RENT. The most powerful show I have ever seen. and in October my wife and I went to see CONTACT at Lincoln center. Very sexy,the dancing was sensual and very little dialog. But incredible


----------

